# Just a Little Cocksure



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I love Seramas... they are soooo photogenic. I was out taking photos of the extras I have to put up for sale and when I saw how this snap turned out I couldn't stop giggling. Yup, tiniest roosters in the world.... but they sure think they're big!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute ! Yes they do think they're big.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Talk about attitude! Cutie


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

He looks like a statue!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too cute!Is he full grown?I want him...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

heh, no he's still a little teenager. Probably about half the size he'll eventually be. Still tiny and cute though! He went to a home with three ladies so he's a very happy little bird! I keep getting updates - they sound spoooooiled. This is so why I am into chickens. The people are just as wonderful as the birds.  

Someone else bought another little Serama cockerel off me this spring - guess he won a ribbon at the 4-H event recently. That just tickled me pink!


----------

